# XJO - What a Pullback...



## still_in_school (22 November 2004)

Hi Guys,

watching the XJO open tody at 3870.2 and coming down to a low of 3825.1 of the day... and then crawling back up at close of 3830.7.

Is this the pullback we have been wating for... or is this the start of a new downtrend...

Or is the market taking a bit of breathier...
... building up momentum, and going try to smash through new highs of 3900 points...

personally before the year ends, i would like to see the market break through 4000 points and stay above...

but overall... could this be the pullback that will ride us in to and above 4000 points

Cheers,
sis


----------



## baglimit (22 November 2004)

sorry sis - just a glitch in the ol monitor.
theres nothing on the horizon at the moment to signify any substantial downtrend, with the only minor possibility of the dollar becoming a problem. one of my babies, MAY, will suffer due to a large USD earnings, as will many other export sensitive or US based coy's. 
overall all the barometers signal continued, but maybe easing, uptrend. 
just the way it ought to be - keep those nasty day traders 2nd guessing !!!


----------



## brerwallabi (22 November 2004)

It purely reflects the comments made by Greenspan ala US deficit and its affect on the American market on Friday, we do still follow suit sometimes.


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 January 2018)

xjo observation (sp200 cfd)



caveats apply


----------



## greggles (6 February 2018)

The last three and a half months of XJO gains have been erased. Big pullback.


----------



## Zero Sum Game (6 February 2018)

Yep. Im out. All stops hit.


----------

